# 180 Day Tourist Permit



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi

I arrived in Mexico by air on November 1 and will be leaving on April 30. If you count arrival and departure days, this totals 181 days. The airline website stated that the 'Duration of trip is 180 days'. How does Mexican immigration count the days? If I'm a day over, what can I expect?

Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Who knows,one day they may just let it go and another may charge a $45 late stay fee.....good luck


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I one time was witness to young woman in hysterics having one of he children hauled away for being two days over the 180 limit. Your lucky to be only a day too long. 

Kidding. Probably a fine less the 1000 pesos. But you should leave on time to avoid the troubles.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been in 3 Mexican airports, Mexico City, Guadalajara and Puerto Vallarta and all 3 had signs in English that stated the fine for overstaying or a "lost FMM" was $45.00 USD...........good luck


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It's not easy to predict what will happen when you get to the airport, with a one day overstay. The worst that's likely to happen us you'll have to pay a small fee at Immigration. When I left Mexico City by air last week two people in line in front of me were denied boarding by the airline and sent to immigration to resolve a problem with their FMM.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> It's not easy to predict what will happen when you get to the airport, with a one day overstay. The worst that's likely to happen us you'll have to pay a small fee at Immigration. When I left Mexico City by air last week two people in line in front of me were denied boarding by the airline and sent to immigration to resolve a problem with their FMM.


The problem might have been as simple as that they forgot you have to check in with immigration before going to the gate.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> The problem might have been as simple as that they forgot you have to check in with immigration before going to the gate.


I'm not certain what the exact problem was. But from what little I overheard, they were traveling as tourists on an FMM. There is no pre-check with INM in Mexico City for people traveling as tourists on an FMM. The only time you have to go to INM is if there's a problem. 

From what I've experienced personally, primarily in Mexico City, airline personnel at the front ticket counter review and verify the FMM and collect it when you check-in and staple it to the portion of the boarding pass which is later collected at the gate just before you get on the airplane. That's how American has been doing it and for my flight last week when I flew back to the USA on Delta. The airlines seem to be paying close attention to the FMMs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I'm not certain what the exact problem was. But from what little I overheard, they were traveling as tourists on an FMM. There is no pre-check with INM in Mexico City for people traveling as tourists on an FMM. The only time you have to go to INM is if there's a problem.
> 
> From what I've experienced personally, primarily in Mexico City, airline personnel at the front ticket counter review and verify the FMM and collect it when you check-in and staple it to the portion of the boarding pass which is later collected at the gate just before you get on the airplane. That's how American has been doing it and for my flight last week when I flew back to the USA on Delta. The airlines seem to be paying close attention to the FMMs.


I didn't realize that tourists don't have to check in with immigration before leaving. I have never visited Mexico as a tourist. I have always had a visa.


----------

